# Some low life has been harassing me



## Lumpytires (8 Jun 2022)

Every since I gave permission to my phone on this site , some low life has been sending a bunch of spam, notices about my account, my bank account has been hacked etc. They are down loading all my information etc. Until I can block this crap
I won't be on here.


----------



## Paulus (8 Jun 2022)

That's quite an assumption to make that it is some way this forum, or a member on here is hacking your accounts. 
Have you informed the police?
It could of course be true, but who else is having problems like this?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Jun 2022)

Lumpytires said:


> Every since I gave permission to my phone on this site


Mod Note:
@Lumpytires could you elaborate on this?
CC does not ask for phone numbers or for permissions (apart for essential cookies) on your device.
Did you give some app your mobile number?
What you are experiencing is not coming from this site.


----------



## fossyant (8 Jun 2022)

It's not this forum.....use it on mobile, work, and home PC's. You have some other poop on your phone.


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Jun 2022)

As stated, he won't be here to read the replies


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jun 2022)

Joined yesterday.
Been on dodgy sites then blames the forum.
Someone with a beef perhaps.


----------



## Jody (8 Jun 2022)

How are you being contacted?

Dm or via email?


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2022)

Jody said:


> How are you being contacted?
> 
> Dm or via email?


DM wouldn't contact their bank.


----------



## cougie uk (8 Jun 2022)

How would cycle chat have your bank details ? 

If it's happening it's nothing to do with this site.


----------



## mjr (8 Jun 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Joined yesterday.
> Been on dodgy sites then blames the forum.
> Someone with a beef perhaps.


This site has had scammy Google Ads displayed in the past.

Unless the OP returns, little chance of figuring out if it's that.


----------



## fossyant (8 Jun 2022)

It's Vader's Inquisitors !  (PS DISNEY)


----------



## Jody (8 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> DM wouldn't contact their bank.



Someone was sending the OP spam.

If it's on here the mods can look into it and if it's to his email then it's probably nothing to do with CC.


----------



## Rusty Nails (8 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> DM wouldn't contact their bank.





cougie uk said:


> How would cycle chat have your bank details ?
> 
> If it's happening it's nothing to do with this site.




His/her post was not clear but I don't think those things actually happened, more that spam/phishing emails said they had happened.


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Jun 2022)

If I wanted to rob someone. I would choose a more affluent site than this one.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2022)

Jody said:


> Someone was sending the OP spam.
> 
> If it's on here the mods can look into it and if it's to his email then it's probably nothing to do with CC.


That would mean they've shared/given their email address/telephone number to someone on here.

That's if its anyone on here that's responsible, and if it's actually happened.

I got 42,500 e-mails in a week, but never blamed anyone on here or the site.


----------



## mjr (9 Jun 2022)

steveindenmark said:


> If I wanted to rob someone. I would choose a more affluent site than this one.


Cycling is the new golf and the scammers probably fancy the money saved buying a mid-life-crisis bike instead of a mid-life-crisis car...


----------



## cyberknight (9 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> That would mean they've shared/given their email address/telephone number to someone on here.
> 
> That's if its anyone on here that's responsible, and if it's actually happened.
> 
> I got 42,500 e-mails in a week, but never blamed anyone on here or the site.



dammit i wondered where all my dodgy pictures went !


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2022)

cyberknight said:


> dammit i wondered where all my dodgy pictures went !


The few I saw were very dodgy. 
All sorts of products for problems I never knew existed, and a psychic who kept offering to say what the future held for me.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> a psychic who kept offering to say what the future held for me.



Another 42,000 emails?


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Another 42,000 emails?


He failed to predict that. In any form.


----------



## markemark (9 Jun 2022)

I hate spammers. I’ve just emailed everyone I’ve ever emailed 100 times to tell them this.


----------



## Ian H (9 Jun 2022)

mjr said:


> This site has had scammy Google Ads displayed in the past.
> 
> Unless the OP returns, little chance of figuring out if it's that.


That seems the likeliest reason. But who knows.


----------



## wiggydiggy (9 Jun 2022)

markemark said:


> I hate spammers. I’ve just emailed everyone I’ve ever emailed 100 times to tell them this.



Reply All - Never has such a small button had such power to bring down a network


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2022)

wiggydiggy said:


> Reply All - Never has such a small button had such power to bring down a network


Wish I'd thought of that when I was spammed.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2022)

mjr said:


> *This site has had scammy Google Ads displayed in the past.*
> 
> Unless the OP returns, little chance of figuring out if it's that.


They were only on here a day, and not when those odd adverts were on here.


----------

